# Man dies falling from ladder



## Suz (Aug 19, 2011)

Grand Rapids man killed in fall from ladder | Wisconsin Rapids Daily Tribune | wisconsinrapidstribune.com

A 53-year-old Grand Rapids man died Sunday from injuries he sustained when he fell from a ladder, officials said today. 


At 12:57 p.m. Sunday, the Wood County Dispatch Center received a call from a woman who said her husband had been using a chain saw to cut a limb off a tree, Grand Rapids Police Chief Dave Lewandowski said. The woman said her husband had fallen and wasn’t breathing. 



Two Grand Rapids officers responded to the scene, along with United Emergency Medical Response Ambulance and Grand Rapids First Responders, Lewandowski said. 


Emergency personnel administered first aid and transported the man to the Grand Rapids Fire Department, where authorities had set up a landing zone for the Spirit of Marshfield helicopter. 


Medical personnel declared the man dead in the ambulance before they got him to the helicopter, Lewandowski said. 


Authorities have not released the name, pending notification of family members.


----------

